

I Flirt and Tweet. Follow Me at #Socialbot. - hownottowrite
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/11/sunday-review/i-flirt-and-tweet-follow-me-at-socialbot.html

======
tjculbertson
This is a brave new world of counterintelligence in bot wars. Particularly
fascinating (and troubling) for me is how OkCupid is fighting the invader
bots.

"Mr. Rudder added that his programmers are seeking to design their own bots
that will flirt with invader bots, courting them into a special room, “a
purgatory of sorts,” to talk to one another rather than fooling the humans."

